# Fi Mask?



## a potato (Jun 12, 2013)

What franchise did this come from? I've been wondering for a while.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 12, 2013)

Fi is a character from The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.


----------



## a potato (Jun 12, 2013)

Ohhhh thx.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 12, 2013)

No problem!


----------

